# Embedded Video mit fullscreen ansteuern



## Da_Chris (13. November 2008)

Hallo Leute ich habe folgenden Code bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man der so das optimum ist.
Wäre super wenn mir einer von euch da Tips geben könnte.
War bis jetzt ein ewiges gefummel

```
function setFullScreen()
{
  document.getElementById('wmp').fullScreen = true;
  return false;
}

function loadPlayer(url,width,height);        
{
  if(BrowserDetect.browser == 'Explorer')
  {
    document.write('<Object id="wmp" style="visibility:hidden;"');
    document.write('  CLASSID="CLSID:6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6" width="'+width+'" height="'+height+'">');
    document.write(' <PARAM name="URL" value="'+url+'"/>');
    document.write(' <PARAM name="fileName" value="'+url+'" />');
    document.write(' <PARAM name="enabled" value="True"/>');
    document.write(' <PARAM name="stretchToFit" value="True"/>');
    document.write(' <PARAM name="fullScreen" value="False"/>');
    document.write(' <PARAM name="autoStart" value="1">');
    document.write(' <PARAM NAME="ShowAudioControls" VALUE="1" />'); 
    document.write(' <PARAM NAME="ShowDisplay" VALUE="1" /> ');
    document.write('</Object>');
  }
  else if(BrowserDetect.browser == 'Firefox')
  {
    document.write('<object id="wmp" name="wmp" style="visibility:hidden;"'); 
    document.write(' type="application/x-ms-wmp"'); 
    document.write(' src="'+url+'"');
    document.write(' enabled="True" stretchToFit="true"');
    document.write(' width="'+width+'" height="'+height+'" autoStart="true"><embed id="wmp" src="'+url+'" stretchToFit="True" loop="true" loop="0" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/MediaPlayer/" width="'+width+'" height="'+height+'" type="application/x-ms-wmp"></embed></object>');
  }
  else 
  {
    document.write(' <object ID="wmp" height="320" width="422" CLASSID="CLSID:6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6">');
    document.write('<param name="autoStart" value="true">');
    document.write('<param name="AutoStart" value="true">');
    document.write('<param name="AnimationAtStart" value="true">');
    document.write('<param name="TransparantAtStart" value="true">');
    document.write('<param name="stretchToFit" value="true">');
    document.write('<param name="URL" value="'+url+'">');
    document.write('<embed height="'+height+'" width="'+width+'" stretchToFit="True" autostart="True" url="'+url+'" src="'+url+'">');
    document.write('</embed>');
    document.write('</object>');
  }
}
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. November 2008)

Naja, funktionieren tut es bei mir irgendwie nicht 

Hier mal das Ergebnis eines kurzen Tests bei mir: (mal unabhängig von der JS-Sache)
	
	
	



```
|<object:Clsid>|<object>|<embed>
--------+--------------+--------+--------
IE      |   JO         | NO     | JO
--------+--------------+--------+--------
FF      |   NO         | NO     | JO
--------+--------------+--------+--------
Opera   |   JO         | NO     | JO
--------+--------------+--------+--------
Safari  |   NO         | NO     | JO
--------+--------------+--------+--------
Chrome  |   JO         | JO     | JO
```

Entscheide selbst :suspekt:


----------



## Da_Chris (15. November 2008)

mh naja danke für die umfangreichen tests aber wie mache ich es den besser?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. November 2008)

Naja...deine Frage war ja, wie du das optimieren kannst, weil es ein Gefummel war.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass bei mir per <embed> das Video in allen verfügbaren Browsern dargestellt werden konnte, verwende nur <embed>, und verzichte auf die beiden Object-Varianten.


----------



## Da_Chris (16. November 2008)

ok super werde dann das ganze auf embed umstellen.
Der nächste Punkt wäre das ich es auf vollbild schalten lassen will.
Ich hab dazu mal irgendwo in einem Forum diesen code gefunden:

```
function setFullScreen()
{
	document.getElementById('Player').fullScreen = true;
	
	return false;
}
```
Das Problem ist das es unter Mac Firefox nicht geht.
Kann das mit dem installierten Plugin im Browser zusammen hängen?

Wenn ja was würdest du empfehlen.

Als alternative hatte ich schon über einen flash player nachgedacht aber ich brauche einen der asx bzw. wvx Dateien und wmv unterstützt und den man auch auf vollbild schalten kann.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Ich habe ehrlichgesagt  noch nirgends gesehen, dass sich ein Player im Fullscreen öffnet(mal von Flash abgesehen).
Wenn du ein Beispiel parat hättest, könnte man da ja mal kiebitzen gehen :-(


----------



## Da_Chris (18. November 2008)

Naja oben genanntes Beispiel.... (function setFullScreen())
Es funktioniert ja unter Mozilla und IE
Zu sehen auf unserer Seite: http://myvideoplace.de/flmyvideo.php?action=myvideoplacemovies (registration erforderlich) 
Eines der Videos auswählen. (Nicht der Flash player!)


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Jetzt verstehe ich die Frage nicht, wenn das mit dem Fullscreen funktioniert :-(


----------



## Da_Chris (18. November 2008)

Also das dingens arbeitet ja mit dem windows media player plugin zusammen.
Im Win Firefox geht das einwandfrei im Mac Firefox nicht. Mac Firefox verwendet aber ein anderes Plugin da ja Mac != Win.
Meine Frage wie löse ich das problem?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Da müsste man wissen, was dies für ein Plugin ist und ob dort überhaupt die Möglichkeit besteht.
Sollte es Quicktime sein, scheint es dort diese Möglichkeit nicht zu geben 
http://developer.apple.com/document...doc/uid/TP40001526-CH001-DontLinkElementID_15


----------



## Da_Chris (18. November 2008)

flip4mac hies das plugin.
Quicktime unterstützt doch keine wmv dateien oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

> Quicktime unterstützt doch keine wmv dateien oder


Keine Ahnung 

Dieses flip4mac scheint keinen Fullscreen zu unterstützen:
http://forum.flip4mac.com/forum/messageview.aspx?catid=9&threadid=1271

Testen kann ich das nicht mangels Mac :suspekt:


----------



## Da_Chris (18. November 2008)

Ja habs auf dem Mac von einem Kumpel getestet. 
Die Frage ist ja nur wie löse ich das so dass ich die Features in jedem OS und in jedem Browser anbieten kann.
Wie gesagt die Vorgabe ist ich habe wmv Dateien die ich abspielen lassen möchte.
Und das ganze auf allen Betriebssystemen und Browsern.
Und vorweg: Nein konvertieren in flv ist aus Lizenzrechtlichen Gründen NICHT möglich.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Naja, auf allen Browsern und allen OS....das wirst du kaum gänzlich hinbekommen, befürchte ich.

Welches Plugin die User für wmv nutzen, ist immer noch deren Entscheidung, mein FF spielt sie bspw. mit VLC ab.


----------



## Da_Chris (18. November 2008)

mh naja möglich wäre es mit einer flash variante die wmv abspielt oder einem applet .... naja ich such grad nach allem.

Jetzt hab ich eben gesehen das das VLC player plugin anpassbar ist. Wo finde ich denn da eine Doku zu? VLC funktioniert auf allen Systemen und es gibt afaik ein plugin für firefox auch unter mac.

Weitere Frage zu dem muss ich dann application/x-ms-wmp in application/x-vlc-plugin ändern und wie verhält er sich dann?
Wird er das Plugin anfordern und es darin abspielen oder muss ich meine User dann darauf hinweisen?
aus der Wiki: http://wiki.videolan.org/ActiveX weis ich das er active X unterstützt wie greife ich auf die Methoden denn zu hat da jemand beispiele oder ist das wie in meinem code oben?
Gibt es daran Nachteile?

Für mich scheint das bis jetzt die beste Lösung.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Die Anweisung sollte lauten:

```
document.getElementById('idDesPlayers').video.fullscreen=true;
```
(funktioniert bei mir auch  )
Details dazu gibt es hier:
http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentat...er.2FSafari_.28VLC_version_0.8.6_and_above.29

Was die Anforderung betrifft: Ich würde es auf jeden Fall hineintun, kann ja auch gut sein, dass jemand überhaupt kein Plugin dafür hat.
Mein IE hat es allerdings ignoriert und nimmt weiterhin den WMP.


----------



## Da_Chris (18. November 2008)

Ach das VLC Player plugin verursacht bei mir nur C++ Runtime Fehler....
Wenn das schon bei mir nicht läuft kann ich das den Usern nicht antun....

Was ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen habe ist der JW WMV PLAYER das ist eine Flash Variante die wmv liest. Allerdings habe ich den für unsere Videos nicht zum laufen gebracht  

Es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben.... Und sei es das ich für jeden Browser eine eigene Implementation schreibe.
Aber mir fehlt das Howto dafür....


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2008)

Wenn es nur die Browser wären, wäre das fast noch machbar, ich möchte aber nicht wissen, wieviel unterschliedliche Player-Plugins es gibt 

Suche dir doch passende Plugins, und weise die User darauf hin, dass es damit am Besten klappt und wo sie diese herbekommen....zwingen kannst du eh niemandem zu seinem Glück.


----------

